# The right way to dig footers under existing paver patio?



## Biscuits (May 11, 2020)

How else would it be done if you don't lift up your pavers and dig a hole?


----------



## Phil E Special (May 26, 2020)

Am I over complicating this? Are there do's and don'ts with this? 

Can I leave the top of the footer flush with the bottom of the paver? Or is that bad because they post won't be flush with the top and could rot?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When you do the footing I would make it flush with the patio or square in the top so it matched the post size and came up an inch or two and trim the bottom of the post to hide the concrete.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

If you have a paver patio that's just loose bricks sitting on a sand base. You don't want those pavers to be supporting your future posts. You want to anchor your posts to the footing. I would do what Nealtw suggested and bring the footing flush or even a tad higher than the pavers, then in the future you can attach your posts with a metal post base, Simpsons make a variety of post bases some decorative some not so decorative.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Phil E Special said:


> big post and beam covering/pergola with a roof


There is a lotta leeway in what that becomes, so unless you have it designed already (e.g. 12" or 16" sonotubes? 8' or 16' span?), I would just do it later.


----------



## Phil E Special (May 26, 2020)

Thanks all. 

miamicuse - I'm aware its not good to use the pavers as the base and in need of footers, so I'm good there. Just trying to plan this out to be done efficiently with the least amount of damage and best appearance while being structurally sound. I was hoping to get around having to place the bottom post bases on but I guess that is the way to go.

3onthetree - I don't have anything planned yet and in the process. Which leads me down another rabbit hole of materials to use, size dependent on truss design/pitch etc. I have a friend who has 10x10 douglas fir but has a much bigger property/house so I think that'll be too big. I'm looking to do somewhere around 18 x 16 but that being said, I don't know if that's even possible due to roof pitch/truss design etc. I've read where the pitch matters and sometimes it doesn't.

I know I have a lot to think about and not looking for someone to neccesarrily plan for me, but I appreciate any guidance in where and what to research.

Thanks!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm a little confused, the thread went from existing, to future, to maybe possibly trying to get footings in prior to the pavers being installed in June? I don't think there is anything you can account for in the paver installation that will help an unknown design later.

Just have a BBQ and some libations on your new patio for the July 4th holiday and worry about digging them up later if and when thats needed.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would install the footers slightly deeper than the thickness of the pavers. Then you have some adjusting room and can replace the pavers level around the columns.

Use pressure treated or synthetic bases for the columns if the entire columns are not available in pressure treated or synthetic.

Disadvantage of footers slightly higher than the finished patio, people could trip over them.


----------



## Phil E Special (May 26, 2020)

3onthetree - Sorry bad explanation but the paver patio is designed and supposed to go in next week (just found out). I was contemplating getting the design for the pavillion done prior and then digging/pouring footers but I'm just going to wait. No rush at this point.

I guess after we have the patio completed and I'm ready to do the pavilion, I'll pop the pavers, dig and pour so that the footers are slightly higher than the top of the paver, then put a base around the post.


----------



## Freqlink (8 mo ago)

Phil E Special said:


> I've heard it's "easy" and "I wouldn't do that"...
> 
> What is the right way to property dig/install footers under an existing paver patio? I live in South Eastern, PA and I'm having a patio paver installed in the next week or 2. We've always wanted a portion of the patio to have a nice big post and beam covering/pergola with a roof, but it's not in our budget to do the patio and covering at the same time, so we plan on doing later on.
> 
> ...


Hey Rob 
Curious to know what you went with?
I'm in the exact same boat. I'm getting a paver patio installed this week and may want a pergola in the future but didn't know how to plan properly for securing the pergola. I'm just thinking take out the stone, pour the footer and secure the pergola with anchors.
If you have put in the pergola, did you have any height issues with pouring the footer evenly so you didn't have tripping hazards?
Thanks!


----------

